# Follow up to odd noise...



## EGrant23 (Jun 14, 2019)

So, after spending some time and doing some inspecting.. The odd noise is actually coming from the backflow preventer itself. It's a Febco 765 just installed a year ago. However, I did notice the bell cap must have broken off this winter as it's no longer held down by the 3 molded plastic pieces. I have I zoned there is only this obnoxious noise for one of the zones. Any ideas?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Replace that broken part. Likely the zone flow is making the bell vibrate.

This is the replacement for the 1in. https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/febco-backflow-replacement-parts-fe905-212


----------



## EGrant23 (Jun 14, 2019)

g-man said:


> Replace that broken part. Likely the zone flow is making the bell vibrate.
> 
> This is the replacement for the 1in. https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/febco-backflow-replacement-parts-fe905-212


The same noise is there even with the bell off and it's just for 1 of the 8 zones and it happens to be the closest to this area. I don't mind replacing it, but if it doesn't make a difference, it won't be my first step. It's like an odd squealing noise. I had a video but obviously can't upload it here. Frustrating for sure because it's right outside of our window and it wakes us up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For videos, you will need to upload to YouTube( or Vimeo) and then share the link.


----------

